# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Clusterhoofdpijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

Clusterhoofdpijn

Mensen die lijden aan clusterhoofdpijn ervaren extreme hoofdpijnen in de omgeving van één van de ogen en/of de slaap. De pijn kent verschillende gradaties variërend van lastig tot vrijwel onhoudbaar. De locatie en het soort pijn kan vergeleken worden met de pijnscheut die men krijgt door te snel iets kouds, zoals een ijsje, te eten. De analogie is te beperkt, maar kan een inzicht geven in de pijnervaring van een aanval. Mensen die clusterhoofdpijn hebben en ook de pijn van migraine kennen, melden dat de pijn van clusterhoofdpijn vele malen erger is. In medische rapporten wordt clusterhoofdpijn dan ook aangemerkt als een van de meest pijnlijke syndromen waar een mens aan kan lijden. Een andere analogie is het gevoel van een brandende ijspriem die herhaaldelijk in of boven het oog gestoken wordt. Aanvallen kunnen meerdere keren per dag voorkomen en duren gemiddeld 1 uur, maar kunnen variëren van 15 minuten tot wel drie uur. Nare bijkomstigheid is dat ze abrupt op kunnen komen.

Het aantal mannen met deze vorm van hoofdpijn ligt hoger dan het aantal vrouwen dat het heeft; een verhouding van ongeveer 3:1. Dit onderlinge verschil wordt echter al jaren kleiner. De vraag is of het steeds vaker voorkomt bij vrouwen, of dat er in de loop der jaren betere diagnoses gesteld worden. Tussen de 1 en 4 mensen per 10.000 inwoners van Amerika en West-Europa lijdt aan deze kwaal. Breedtegraad (geografische breedte) speelt een rol bij het voorkomen van clusterhoofdpijn; ze komen vaker voor naarmate men van de evenaar af gaat richting de polen. Er wordt gedacht dat grote veranderingen in de lengte van de dag verantwoordelijk zijn voor deze toename. (n.b. Ook wordt gedacht dat de o.h.a. meer stressvolle 'westerse' levenswijze van de bevolking in deze gebieden van invloed is). Ook opvallend is het grote aantal mannen in de leeftijdscategorie van 20 tot 50 jaar. Tevens valt op dat er weinig clusterpatiënten zijn van 60 jaar of ouder.

Deze vorm van hoofdpijn onderscheidt zich in 2 types; episodisch en chronisch. In de episodische vorm verschijnen de aanvallen in clusters van enkele weken tot maanden waarna deze weer verdwijnen. Hier komt de naam clusterhoofdpijn vandaan. Chronische patiënten (10-15% van alle gevallen) kennen deze "rustperiodes" niet en hun aanvallen kunnen dagelijks doorgaan. Overigens kan de episodische clusterhoofdpijn overgaan in de chronische en omgekeerd.

Een merkwaardig fenomeen bij clusterhoofdpijn is de bijna metronomische regelmaat van de aanvallen. Aanvallen die dagelijks op bijna precies dezelfde tijdstippen beginnen zijn zeer typisch.

Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat de aanvallen vooral optreden tijdens de slaap en dan beginnen tijdens de REM-slaap, als de persoon aan het dromen is. Vervolgens wordt de persoon wakker van de opkomende pijn. Ook bij slapen overdag (middagdutje) kan makkelijk een aanval ontstaan. Een gemeenschappelijke factor hierbij is de ontspannende reactie en de daarbij gepaardgaande prikkeling van het para-sympathische zenuwstelsel, waardoor de bloedvaten verwijden en de hartslag en de bloeddruk dalen. Hieruit volgt de hypothese dat het evenwicht tussen het sympathische- en parasympathische systeem verstoord is op het moment dat een beroep wordt gedaan op de compenserende werking van het sympatisch systeem, in het deel hiervan wat aangedaan wordt bij een clusterhoofdpijnaanval. De tijdens ontspanning verwijde arteriën in de aangedane zijde van het hoofd vernauwen zich niet maar zwellen juist extra op door de stijgende bloeddruk als b.v. de REM-slaap begint of anderszins een beroep gedaan wordt op de compenserende werking van het sympathisch zenuwstelsel in dit gebied. Deze bloedvaten (arterie carotis interna externa) zwellen ongeremd op, wat de extreme pijn tot gevolg heeft. De angst, wanhoop en vaak paniek die mensen met C.H. tijdens een aanval ervaren en de hierdoor ontstane radeloze bewegingsdrang (men weet niet waar men het zoeken moet van de pijn) zorgen voor het nog verder oplopen van de bloeddruk en dan nog heviger worden van de pijn.

Vanuit deze hypothese geredeneerd zou de oorzaak van C.H. gezocht kunnen worden in het vinden van de oorzaak van het tijdelijk falen van dit specifieke deel van het sympathische systeem. Een heel typerende factor bij C.H. die daarbij in overweging genomen moet worden is de tijdelijkheid van de aandoening in de meeste gevallen: o.h.a. herstelt de situatie zich weer na gemiddeld 6 tot 8 weken. Vervolgens kan de aandoening om nog onverklaarde redenen jaren wegblijven en vervolgens plotseling weer beginnen. Opvallend hierbij is ook dat heel veel C.H. patiënten roken en een leven lijden met gemiddeld meer stress en hogere prestratiedrang en dat periodes van extra verhoogde stress gekoppeld lijken te zijn aan periodes met C.H. Een afgenomen algehele weerstand en verhoogde spierspanningen tijdens zo een periode van extra stress zouden een uitlokkende rol kunnen spelen en de tijdelijkheid dan misschien kunnen verklaren (vergelijk; als bij een virusinfectie als koortslip of gordelroos wat ook periodiek optreden kan bij verlaagde weerstand en toegenomen stress). Stress is echter op zichzelf geen aangetoonde oorzaak, iets wat snel gedacht wordt door mensen in de omgeving van C.H.patiënten en daarmee de toestand te eenvoudig en eenzijdig voorstelt. De symptomen zijn zo specifiek en eenvormig dat zij juist duidelijk duiden op een specifieke lichamelijke verstoring die ook niet door op de psyche of geest werkende methoden duidelijk beïnvloedbaar of geneesbaar is gebleken. Mensen met C.H. hebben wat dit betreft gezamelijk alle mogelijke methoden van het alternatieve en psycho-therapeutische circuit zonder duidelijk of blijvend resultaat uitgeprobeerd. Omdat ze elke mogelijkheid aangrijpen om verlichting te krijgen van deze vreselijke pijnen zijn ze vaak gemotiveerd om de meest vreemde of ingrijpende behandelingen te ondergaan. Dit is een aspect wat deze mensen kwetsbaar maakt voor onverantwoord medisch ingrijpen en allerhande kwakzalverij.

Uit onderzoek is ook gebleken dat een opvallend aantal C.H. patiënten in zijn verleden een nek- of hoofdtrauma heeft opgelopen. Het (sympathische) systeem wat betrokken is bij C.H. is met name gelegen in de nek (trungus vagosympathicus,ganglion cervicale superius) en het hoofd. Verder onderzoek naar tijdelijke factoren die dit systeem kunnen verstoren; stress (verhoogde spierspanning); inklemming/irritatie van het betrokken systeem in halswervelgebied (als gevolg van bv. trauma in het verleden), infectie/ontsteking (virus?) verlaagde weerstand, etc. is wellicht nodig.

Een sinistere benaming voor deze aandoening is suicide headache oftewel zelfmoordhoofdpijn. Meer dan de helft van alle clusterhoofdpijnlijders overweegt dit eens of meerdere malen en soms blijft het niet alleen bij overwegen. Andere naam is 'ziekte der rustelozen' omdat de patiënt moeilijk stil kan zitten en veel heen en weer loopt (bewegingsdrang).


Chronische Paroxymale Hemicrania (CPH)
De verschijnselen van CPH zijn vrijwel identiek aan die van clusterhoofdpijn. Het grote verschil zit in de frequentie en duur van de aanvallen; bij clusterhoofdpijn duurt een gemiddelde aanval 15 minuten tot 3 uur, bij CPH 5 tot 30 minuten. De frequentie van de aanvallen bij CPH ligt hoger dan bij clusterhoofdpijn: 5 tot 15 aanvallen. CPH komt vaker voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen. Een veel gebruikte behandeling bij CPH is die met Indomethacine, een ontstekingsremmer wat o.a. veel gebruikt wordt bij de bestrijding van reuma. Men spreekt van CPH wanneer de patiënt gunstig reageert op Indomethacine.


Ziekteleer
Clusterhoofdpijn wordt geklassificeerd als bloedvatenhoofdpijn. De intense pijn wordt veroorzaakt door het verwijden van bloedvaten die een druk veroorzaken op de driehoekszenuw of Nervus trigeminus. Hoewel dit proces de directe oorzaak is van de pijn, kan de onderliggende reden ervan nog niet goed verklaard worden.

Een van de meest geaccepteerde theorieën is dat clusterhoofdpijn te wijten is aan een afwijking in de hypothalamus (onderdeel van de tussenhersenen). Dit zou kunnen verklaren waarom de aanvallen regelmatig op hetzelfde tijdstip opkomen en vaak ook tijdens een bepaald seizoen, aangezien een van de functies van de hypothalamus het regelen van de biologische klok is. Er lijkt een genetisch component verantwoordelijk voor clusterhoofdpijn, hoewel er nog geen enkel gen gevonden is dat geïdentificeerd kon worden als het bewuste gen.

zie vervolg (bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

vervolg artikel Clusterhoofdpijn


Uitlokkende factoren
Factoren die bij vrijwel alle patiënten een aanval kunnen uitlokken zijn:
-smaakversterkers E620 tot-en-met E627 zoals ve-tsin[bron?]; 
-Slaap (met name dutjes overdag)[bron?] 

Factoren die mogelijk ook een aanval zouden kunnen uitlokken, maar door te weinig patiënten genoemd worden om ze met zekerheid te kunnen stellen, zijn:
-chocolade. 
-fel(zon)licht; 
-benauwdheid; 
-temperatuursverschillen, koude, tocht, airco; 
-luchtdrukverschillen (vliegreizen); 
-sorbitol (E420) 
-alcohol; 
-(oude) kaas; 
-stress; 


Misverstanden over de factoren zijn:

-Mensen die deze aandoening niet kennen, zijn vaak geneigd om stress aan te wijzen als de meest logische veroorzaker van een aanval of zelfs een nieuwe clusterperiode. Wetenschappelijke onderzoeken hebben echter nog niets opgeleverd wat clusterhoofdpijn in verband zou kunnen brengen met stress. 
-Patiënten die de uitlokkende factoren te allen tijde vermijden, weten dat een volgende clusterperiode hierdoor niet uit zal blijven. Ook is niet vastgesteld dat een nieuw cluster, wegens het volledig vermijden van de genoemde factoren, langer wegblijft. Het is dus niet logisch om te stellen dat een nieuwe clusterperiode begint naar aanleiding van inname van deze factoren. 
-Uitlokkende factoren zullen, tijdens een clusterperiode, vrijwel altijd een aanval tot gevolg hebben. Patiënten met de episodische vorm kunnen echter tussen twee clusterperiodes door de genoemde factoren vaak gewoon innemen zonder dat daar een aanval op volgt. 

Bijverschijnselen
Een aanval gaat vaak vergezeld van enkele van, of al deze bijverschijnselen;
-tranen van het oog; 
-lopende/verstopte neus; 
-bewegelijkheid/willen lopen; 
-veranderingen aan de pupil; 
-zweten. 

Deze combinatie van bijverschijnselen (zonder de drang tot bewegen) is ook bekend als een apart omschreven stoornis; het syndroom van Horner. Het syndroom van Horner wordt o.a. veroorzaakt door inklemming, verstoring of beschadiging van de Trungus vagosympathicus. Deze ganglionverbindende zenuwbanen aan weerszijden van een aantal halwervels beinvloeden de sympathische werking van een aantal zenuwbanen die ontspringen vanuit het Ganglion cervicale superius. Deze zenuwbanen sturen o.a. de vaatvernauwing van de arteria carotis interna en externa, de traanklier, het ooglid, neusloop en zweten van het corresponderend deel van het hoofd. Verstoring/inklemming of beschadiging in dit systeem veroorzaakt o.a. het syndroom van Horner en mogelijk vasodilatie van de arteria carotis interne/externe als bijkomend symtoom. De combinatie van symptomen bij clusterhoofdpijn stemt overeen met bovengenoemde: er ontsaat een syndroom van Horner met de vasodilatie van de arteria caroti, waardoor de hevige pijn ontstaat. Het is heel plaatselijk en specifiek, tijdelijk falen van de sympathishe werking binnen dit systeem. Tijdelijk verstoring door ontsteking/infectie (virus?), inklemming (halswervels) of beschadiging (b.v. trungus vagosympathicus?) binnen dit systeem zouden ten grondslag kunnen liggen aan de oorzaak van clusterhoofdpijn. Verder onderzoek zal duidelijkheid moeten brengen.


Prodromale verschijnselen
In veel gevallen kondigen aanvallen (of clusterperiodes) zich aan via zogenaamde prodromale verschijnselen (waarschuwingstekens). Dit kan zijn in de vorm van:
-prikkelbaarheid; 
-een onrustig gevoel; 
-tintelingen in en rond de neus; 
-tranend oog 
-zwellen van het ooglid 
-pijn in de bovenkaak (lijkt op kiespijn) 
-versnelde hartslag 
-sterke aandrang tot ontlasten 

Gevolgen
De gevolgen van clusterhoofdpijn zijn vaak zeer ernstig: geheugen- en concentratiestoornissen, onbegrip van de omgeving, sociaal isolement en zelfs arbeidsongeschiktheid. Vaak wordt de hoofdpijn gezien als een psychisch verschijnsel en kan, volgens velen, makkelijk verholpen worden met een pijnstiller of een dagje rust. Mensen die echt te lijden hebben onder deze vorm van hoofdpijn weten echter wel beter. Bovendien bestaat geen enkel bewijs dat psychologische oorzaken verantwoordelijk zouden zijn voor de aandoening.


Medicijnen
Verlichting van pijn kan door middel van medicijnen, maar omdat de oorzaak van deze aandoening nog altijd niet bekend is bestaat er geen genezing. Veelal worden preventieve medicijnen gebruikt (vaak in grote hoeveelheden). Deze maskeren of verminderen wel de symptomen, maar nemen ze nooit helemaal weg.

Medicijnen om aanvallen te voorkomen (preventieve medicatie):
-Inademen van zuivere zuurstof (6-9 liter per minuut) kan een opkomende aanval voorkomen. Zeer effectief middel maar moet wel zeer snel worden toegepast - direct als een aanval zich aankondigt. 
-Verapamil, ofwel Isoptin (in België: Lodixal); een calciumantagonist, kan in veel gevallen gedurende de gehele cluster ter preventie gebruikt worden. Het verlaagt de bloeddruk en vertraagt de hartslag. De patiënt voelt de aanvallen wel, maar de hoofdpijn openbaart zich niet. 
-Methysergide ofwel Deseril is een aan ergotamine verwante stof. Mag niet gecombineerd worden met imigran injecties. 
-Ook lithium en prednison kunnen aanvallen soms voorkomen. 
-Ook tegretol (carbamazepine) heeft een iets preventieve en pijnonderdrukkende werking.

Medicijnen om aanvallen af te breken
-De meest effectieve behandeling voor een zware aanval is een imigran (in België: Imitrex) injectie. 
-Een meestal effective methode is het inademen van zuivere zuurstof uit een tank. 
-Pijnstillers als paracetamol helpen niet, wel triptaaninjecties of het toedienen van zuivere zuurstof kunnen een aanval afbreken.

Verder zorgen lichte (niet of amper psycho-actieve) doses van psychedelische tryptaminen zoals LSD en psilocybine (de actieve stof in paddo's) bij opvallend veel patiënten voor een duidelijke verlichting of zelfs voor lange tijd verdwijnen van de klachten.

Een hoge doses caffeine (b.v. heel sterke koffie, red-bull)snel ingenomen direct bij het begin van tekenen van een aanval (lichte prikkeling in 1 zijde van de nek, opkomende moeheid, verhoogde hartslag, lichte pijn e.a.)werkt bij veel CH-patienten verlichtend of breekt zelfs een aanval af. 
Dit in combinatie met een Imigran-injectie verkort in veel gevallen ook de aanval aanzienelijk.

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## gabry

Er is weinig bekend over clusterhoofdpijn, mijn vriendin heeft er weer een episode last van gehad, het is verschrikkelijk en goed dat je hier aandacht aan besteed!

----------


## evitalien

Nog even een aanvulling van mijn (orthomoleculaire) kant: clusterhoofdpijnen zijn ook uitstekend te behandelen met voedingssupplementen. Ik heb in mijn praktijk al een aantal patiënten geheel van hun hoofdpijn afgeholpen.

___________________
Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------

